
Ask HN: What to do with the “five year club” at a startup? - snosnop
We have almost ten people now in our &quot;five year club&quot; in a six years old startup. What should we do for them to show our appreciation?
======
cimmanom
That’s some impressive retention!

Different people value different things. Some ideas might be to refresh their
stock option grants; or give them an extra couple weeks of vacation (like a
“sabbatical”); or title bumps.

